# July Photo Contest



## Ivyacres

*GoldeninCT has picked the theme for this month's contest...*.*Goldens in Training*
*
*
*Post a picture of your golden training. As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!*
* 
Entries will be accepted until Sunday, July 22nd. Please, one entry per membership.

**GoldeninCT provided a couple of pics of Jarvis, one learning to stay in basic obedience and the other is agility training.
*


----------



## swishywagga

Congratulations GoldeninCT, great theme for July as well!.


----------



## Wicky

Sona trying her best to be a gundog in training!


----------



## Neeko13

Neeko training for agility...... :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## swishywagga

Looking forward to seeing all your Goldens In Training!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really great entries so far, looking forward to seeing many more. 

Great theme GoldeninCT


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy

Piper wants to know--what's up with this training theme? The only thing a golden needs to train for is how to be an excellent lapdog, obviously . 

Here's Piper working very hard to "leave" it, but still keeping her eye on the prize! I can't believe she used to be so small. I miss those frog legs. 

Great theme!!! I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## 3 goldens

Sophie (age 12 1/2) in training to bring her toys BACK INSIDE after she had taken them OUTSIDE to play with them


----------



## TennillA

Gromit trying out the lure course for the first time


----------



## swishywagga

Hope to see lots more of your Goldens In Training!.


----------



## Ivyacres

Awesome theme, so many possibilities for entries!


----------



## Ivyacres

*Leave it*

Yum, sugar cookies! Here's Honey practicing 'leave it'. She's so good at this we can even leave the room!


----------



## swishywagga

Ivyacres said:


> Yum, sugar cookies! Here's Honey practicing 'leave it'. She's so good at this we can even leave the room!


I love this, she's such a good girl!


----------



## ryanf

So many good entries already. Here is Autumn's. :grin2:


----------



## Ivyacres

Maybe we'll get some Goldens in Training pics today!


----------



## Ivyacres

The theme for July's contest is Goldens in Training.

Post a picture of your golden training. As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, July 22nd. Please, one entry per membership.


----------



## Brave

Still one of my FAVORITE photos of Bear. Drilling leave-it for puppy kindergarten at 4 months old.


----------



## Wendy427

Brave said:


> Still one of my FAVORITE photos of Bear. Drilling leave-it for puppy kindergarten at 4 months old.
> 
> View attachment 804788


Easily my favorite too!


----------



## Brave

Wendy427 said:


> Easily my favorite too!


I remember thinking he'd NEVER grow into those ears. Awwwww such a happy memory.


----------



## Charliethree

'Life skills' - 'bite inhibition' who better to learn from than an old pro? 









The 'Find it' game - big sis makes a wonderful 'coach'!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy

Brave said:


> Still one of my FAVORITE photos of Bear. Drilling leave-it for puppy kindergarten at 4 months old.
> 
> View attachment 804788


Omg this photo!!!


----------



## sophieanne

Here's a picture of Stevie and Taffy in training for eating ice cream cones during hot summer days.


----------



## Wendy427

When I adopted Maxi, she was already trained to “sit pretty” in ANY chair!


----------



## Ivyacres

Nice to see new pics entered! They're all great.


----------



## Ivyacres

Do you have a pic to share of a golden in training?


----------



## swishywagga

Let's see all those lovely Goldens In Training!


----------



## jennretz

Charlie learning agility;-)











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga

jennretz said:


> Charlie learning agility;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this, what a great smile!


----------



## LeoTheGolden

Leo as a 4 month old, learning to leave-it


----------



## jennretz

swishywagga said:


> Love this, what a great smile!


The boys were being goofy that day! We took a bunch of fun shots of them doing everything but agility  Charlie loved agility; I was so sad when his hips wouldn't let him do it anymore. Now he gets to swim!


----------



## Ivyacres

I love all the pics.


----------



## Julie Timmons

This is Riley practicing Sit Pretty. He sort of waves every time he does it which I didn’t teach but think is adorable. He loves treats so he practices A LOT! 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great job Riley, he's a good looking boy!

Looking forward to seeing more pictures of everyone's Goldens "In Training!"


----------



## Ivyacres

This thread is so much fun! I love seeing all the golden pics.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries so far, hope to see more pictures of your "Goldens in Training."


----------



## swishywagga

Come on folks, let's see all those goldens in training!.


----------



## Ivyacres

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great entries so far, hope to see more pictures of your "Goldens in Training."



Hoping for lots more!


----------



## Zeke1

Ivyacres said:


> *GoldeninCT has picked the theme for this month's contest...*.*Goldens in Training*
> *
> *
> *Post a picture of your golden training. As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!*
> *
> Entries will be accepted until Sunday, July 22nd. Please, one entry per membership.
> 
> **GoldeninCT provided a couple of pics of Jarvis, one learning to stay in basic obedience and the other is agility training.
> *












8 week old Ellie learning “sit”



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga

Let's see all those "Goldens In Training", really great photos so far!.


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker*

Tucker in training learning how to use our float!!!


----------



## LynnC

Luna waiting patiently for her turn at puppy class


----------



## Megora

Bird Dog training.


----------



## swishywagga

LynnC said:


> Luna waiting patiently for her turn at puppy class


Such a cute photo, love those eye lashes!


----------



## Deborus12

Dudley practicing "watch me" in puppy class.


----------



## Ivyacres

Karen519 said:


> Tucker in training learning how to use our float!!!



Tucker, if I lived closer I'd come and give you lessons in that awesome pool!


----------



## sophieanne

Deborus12 said:


> Dudley practicing "watch me" in puppy class.


By George.....Dudley has it!!! And he displays a perfect "Watch Me". The puppy training lessons are absolutely adorable!


----------



## swishywagga

Such great photos, hope to see lots more of your Goldens In Training!


----------



## Ivyacres

It's Friday, maybe we'll see more goldens in training pics this weekend!


----------



## Megora

*Not an entry - just for fun*

Thought I'd share the other bird dog.

He was coming in - but very SLOWLY because on that specific morning he was apparently hungry and wanted to eat the poor headless bird. He was coming when called, but not happy knowing I was going to take his prize away. :laugh:


----------



## Charliethree

'Down' you said?









Down it is!!


----------



## cwag

LynnC said:


> Luna waiting patiently for her turn at puppy class


Luna has lots of pretty bling:laugh:


----------



## LynnC

cwag said:


> Luna has lots of pretty bling:laugh:


Thanks. Luna and her mom both like a little bling ?


----------



## swishywagga

Hope to see lots more of your Goldens In Training!


----------



## Ivyacres

The theme for this month's contest....Goldens in Training. 

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, July 22nd. 

We have 20 Goldens in Training pics already, do you have one to share?*
*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hope to see more entries of your Golden(s) in training before the deadline on July 22nd. 




Ivyacres said:


> The theme for this month's contest....Goldens in Training.
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Sunday, July 22nd.
> 
> We have 20 Goldens in Training pics already, do you have one to share?*
> *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries so far, you've still got time to submit a picture of your "Golden in Training" before the last day on Sunday July 22nd. 




> GoldeninCT has picked the theme for this month's contest....Goldens in Training
> 
> 
> Post a picture of your golden training. As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!
> 
> *Entries will be accepted until Sunday, July 22nd. Please, one entry per membership*.


----------



## Ivyacres

One week left to enter you pic. 

*Entries will be accepted until Sunday, July 22nd. 
*


----------



## Neciebugs

Daisy is working on all sorts of tricks. She will be 11 months old soon!! We are working on holding "sit pretty" and her balance/control is getting much better!


----------



## DevWind

How about a result of training? This guy just earned his first leg towards his CD this weekend at 15 months old with a score of 195!


----------



## swishywagga

Really enjoying all the lovely photos of your goldens in training, hope to see lots more.


----------



## Ivyacres

Great photos!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Just a reminder, the last day to submit a picture of your Golden in Training, is Sunday, July 22nd, don't miss out. 




> GoldeninCT has picked the theme for this month's contest....Goldens in Training
> 
> 
> Post a picture of your golden training. As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Sunday, July 22nd. Please, one entry per membership.


----------



## aesthetic

Kaizer in puppy class almost 3 years ago.


----------



## aesthetic

and just for fun. Kaizer now. First two pictures are after puppy class when all the demo dogs get to play a huge game of fetch. Third picture is waiting his turn during agility class.


----------



## turtle66

Lilly is doing nose work : You can tell that she loves it - really soft did she move to the odor.


----------



## Ivyacres

5 days left to join in the fun!




CAROLINA MOM said:


> Just a reminder, the last day to submit a picture of your Golden in Training, is Sunday, July 22nd, don't miss out.


----------



## 3 goldens

These are just for fun. Sophie our golden, and Sir Moose our Great Pyrenees in training to dig fox holes for our army while under cover or cedar tree and hibiscus bush! i had posted these pictures on FB saying the dogs were digging and I went out and saw two Chinese people coming out of the holes. One poor soul wanted to know how they got in our yard when I have a lock on the gate. Bless her heart, she didn't catch what I was saying or had never heard it said "digging all the way to China".


----------



## JenniferGolden

This is my first post. For your viewing pleasure, I present my Sherman. He's 8yrs old and in the best shape of his life ? Enjoy!


----------



## Ivyacres

The countdown has begun...4 days left to share a pic of your Golden in Training.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

All great entries this month, there's still time to submit a picture of your Golden In Training. 

Last day to enter is Sunday, July 22nd.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

You still have to time to submit a picture of your "Golden in Training", _*last day is Sunday, July 22nd. *_




> GoldeninCT has picked the theme for this month's contest....Goldens in Training
> 
> 
> Post a picture of your golden training. As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!
> 
> *Entries will be accepted until Sunday, July 22nd. Please, one entry per membership*.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## AGirlNamedScout

I sure miss the chunky monkey stage! She is so trim and lean now, almost 6 months old.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres

This contest closes on Sunday but there's still time to submit a pic of your golden.


----------



## swishywagga

There's still a couple of days left to show us your Goldens In Training!.


----------



## Ivyacres

swishywagga said:


> There's still a couple of days left to show us your Goldens In Training!.


Yes, the contest closes on Sunday.


----------



## Ivyacres

It's Friday, just a couple of days left to enter your Golden in Training photo!


----------



## NJGoldenMom

This is from puppy kindergarten back in April. Mia is at the tail end of the puppy train - not so much training as puppy socialization!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries all!

*Today and Tomorrow-Sunday July 22nd, are the last two days to submit a picture of your Golden In Training, don't miss out. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## Ivyacres

One more day to add your pic to all the great entries we have.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Sunday July 22nd is the LAST day to submit a picture of your Golden in Training.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*TODAY is the Last Day to submit an entry in the July Photo Contest of your "Golden in Training."*




> GoldeninCT has picked the theme for this month's contest....Goldens in Training
> 
> 
> Post a picture of your golden training. As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!
> 
> Entries will be accepted until Sunday, July 22nd. Please, one entry per membership.


----------



## Ivyacres

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *TODAY is the Last Day to submit an entry in the July Photo Contest of your "Golden in Training."*



Bumping up!


----------



## Ivyacres

Closing the contest, watch for the voting poll!


----------

